# Best Micellar/Casein protein blend(night time)



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2007)

Best before bed protein blend?  I usually stick with pro peptide, but im open to other options.. what do you use?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 7, 2007)

Lot of help you fuckers were.. I wanted quick results damnit! haha

Anyway im going with ultra peptide from xtreme formulations.  It has high micellar content compared to the syntha 6 I was looking at as well.   Iwill report back here if I like it better than the dorian approved pro peptide.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry bro, all i do is whey and muscle milk. Its not casein, but has fat to slow down digestion a bit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

I use Muscle Milk.  Cheap, effective.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2007)

I think T-Nation's store (BioTest) makes something called Grow.  Usually their stuff is high quality, albeit it a bit overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Sorry bro, all i do is whey and muscle milk. Its not casein, but has fat to slow down digestion a bit.





soxmuscle said:


> I use Muscle Milk.  Cheap, effective.


First off, muscle milk isnt that much cheaper than a caesin.micellar protein like pro peptide, or ultra peptide like the one I purchased.

I blame the quality of the question I asked.. not your answers.  I was looking for the BEST night time protein.. and the main difference is the rate of absorbtion from the different protein powders. whey protein fractions are digested and modulated at a much higher rate than caesin and milk protein isolates (contains both whey and caesin) due to the difference in the actual protein structures. so in esseence the amino acids from a caesin based protein supplement are actually released at a lower rate into the bloodstream..aka time released.  

Looking at the ingredients of muscle milk show that it contains mostly whey protein concentrates/isolates and peptides. Plus caesin contains several times the amount of L-leucine than whey. L-leucine is a very anticatabolic amino acid.. so it is the combination of the slower absorbing caesin and the high amounts of L-leucine that make is superior for night time use over whey protein.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2007)

You're right Jake, i was referring more to digestion time in the GI tract with the fat comment. Anyway i'm not really into all those supps and what not all i take is protein, fish oil and vit/min.

PS welcome back big guy! I've been wondering where you've been.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2007)

I always loved egg protein.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

I always drink a casein protein shake before I go to bed... always!


----------



## kcs9 (Aug 11, 2007)

Premier....I've been taking micellar matrix for a while and before that I was taking  Optimum's 100% Casein.  Don't really think there's a huge difference.  I'm going back to ON Casein right now just to switch it up.  It also has aminogen in it (ON claims it helps your body absord amino acids better) and a decent amount of BCAAs, glutamine, etc.  Basically this shake with some natty pb is the best thing you can take in before bed.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2007)

What brand Caseins are you guys using for a night time shake?  I dont ever recall seeing any Casein specific protein powders,  just whey and egg proteins.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> What brand Caseins are you guys using for a night time shake?  I dont ever recall seeing any Casein specific protein powders,  just whey and egg proteins.



I can get Casein powder from the local health food store. It's 20 bucks for 2 1/2 pounds.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2007)

Well whats it called?  Does it blantanly say Casein on the front?  I read the ingredients anyway, but if something should stick out...


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2007)

ON makes casein powder, more expensive than whey though.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well whats it called?  Does it blantanly say Casein on the front?  I read the ingredients anyway, but if something should stick out...



It's say 100% protein with micellar casein on the front. The company name that makes it is Iron-Tek. I get it at Akin's Health Food store.

This is a five pound jug. Bodybuilding.com - Iron-Tek Essential Natural 100% Protein - With Micellar Casein! On sale now!

It's actually a blend but it works and it's way cheaper than buying casein.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 12, 2007)

I like All The Whey's Micellar Casein, because its just Micellar Casein with a little flavoring, thats it.


----------



## 1morerrrep (Aug 12, 2007)

Biotest's Metabolic Drive is my favorite protein blend. Check it out:

TESTOSTERONE NATION - Protein Magic


----------



## JohnOregon (Jan 3, 2011)

*I had my ON 100% Cassein tested by a lab*

ON 100% Casein
Mercury:  .139 mg/kg
Arsenic: 0.118 mg/kg
That's parts per million
can't wait to use it up
Not sure how much that is when I am taking half a scoop at bedtime.
This is a bonafide Analysis Report. They cost $30 a metal.
You should all test your protein powders.
Consumer Reports did some, I did mine.
MetRX-Plus
Arsenic 0.126 mg/kg
Lead    0.120 mg/kg

oh yeah baby!! No wonder I can't remember which weight machine does what.


----------



## Life (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm glad you posted that. I'm sure hes been looking hard since 2007.


----------



## JohnOregon (Jan 3, 2011)

Not!!


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 3, 2011)

fufu said:


> ON makes casein powder, more expensive than whey though.



This is what I take, but I don't take much because I always take GABA at night...


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow with the old thread... if anyone needs suggestions, PM me I have tried many a casein and they are all not created equal!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2011)

pro peptide by cnp is still ruler


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2011)

I usually order a custom blend from the protein factory but when I run out and am waiting for an order I usually use Labrada's Pro V60


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

LAM said:


> I usually order a custom blend from the protein factory but when I run out and am waiting for an order I usually use Labrada's Pro V60



havent seen you around in a grip! granted i dont post or visit as much as id like.. how you been?


----------



## LAM (Jan 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> havent seen you around in a grip! granted i dont post or visit as much as id like.. how you been?



things have been good no complaints.  I finally got my business were I need it so I actually have some free time these days to hit the boards.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

nice.  i recall you were sparatic at best  still hitting the weights hard?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> I usually order a custom blend from the protein factory but when I run out and am waiting for an order I usually use Labrada's Pro V60



is there a better place than bb.com for this?  dps doesnt carry them

edit, found it on bulk nutrition.  its cheaper than cnp pro peptide too..

but what has better ingredients in your opinion?

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=325

http://www.dpsnutrition.net/get_item_dr001.htm


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 5, 2011)

Only protein I drink is Muscle milk - Is there something better for the price?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

Best Protein | Best Whey Protein | Whey Protein Drink

tastes like shit compared to muscle milk though 

but it is isolate


----------



## jroberts (Jan 6, 2011)

Muscle milk, more effective.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 6, 2011)

jroberts said:


> Muscle milk, more effective.


 
hey i just started using muscle milk about 1 week ago. it taste awesome and ive been drinking 3 shakes a day. 1 in the morning, 1 about 1 hour before i lift and 1 before bed. is this stuff pretty good stuff or what? Im kind of excited bc this is the 1st time Ive ever had muscle milk and I hear good things about it helping build muscle.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

I go oldschool and eat a cup of cottage cheese I am bulking right now so that helps with the calories and then a shake muscle milk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2011)

premier said:


> is there a better place than bb.com for this?  Dps doesnt carry them
> 
> edit, found it on bulk nutrition.  Its cheaper than cnp pro peptide too..
> 
> ...



do not order from *bulknutrition*, they are going bankrupt and you will not get your order!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2011)

Prince said:


> do not order from *bulknutrition*, they are going bankrupt and you will not get your order!



damn, thats shitty.. they have been going down hill ever since mike sold it though.  thanks for the heads up prince!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2011)

jroberts said:


> Muscle milk, more effective.


oh really? more effective at what exactly?  do you even know what your talking about?




Momuscle said:


> hey i just started using muscle milk about 1 week ago. it taste awesome and ive been drinking 3 shakes a day. 1 in the morning, 1 about 1 hour before i lift and 1 before bed. is this stuff pretty good stuff or what? Im kind of excited bc this is the 1st time Ive ever had muscle milk and I hear good things about it helping build muscle.




its a supplement.. so you should be supplementing your diet with it, not living off of it.  post your diet in the proper forum if your looking for help


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 7, 2011)

Its hard for me to eat 6 meals a day so thats why i drink 3 muscle milk shakes a day. Im not living off of it. I eats A LOT of chicken, lean beef, tuna , oatmeal , veggies etc.


----------



## combs (Jun 22, 2011)

*Proteins that contail metals*

First off, let me start out by saying that my interest is in finding the best protein specifically Whey and or Casein.  I'm not affiliated with any of these companies.

Hopefully everyone has read the consumer report about metals contained in protein drinks.  If not, I suggest you read it immediatley especially if your taking these three or more times daily.  The results were very surprising IMO.  You can google "metals and protein drinks" and find a ton of your own research.

Protein Drinks: What's in them? Consumer Reports


ON had a very nice rebuttal and definatley worth a read.  Please see it here:
News | Optimum Nutrition: True Strength


So herein lies the question.  Does anyone know if a good protein mix that doest contain a high level of these metals or is more pure?  I'm willing to pay more for quality anyday.  I have been doing my own indpendent research and finding out that many of these protein drinks contain a lot of garbage.  Some states such as california have to even put warning labels on some of these becuase they exceeded the amound of recommended daily consumption.  If you read whats in Mucsle Milk and how many servings they recommend the results can be frightening.

I have been taking these products as a supplement for years.  I take a casein shake every night before I go to bed and now I wonder what am I really putting into my body.  I mean afterall I put a reverse osmosis system in my house to remove any of these in my water since I drink so much of it only to put it back into my body with my "healthy shake" 


The FDA could give a ratts A$$ about what goes into our protein drinks.


So if you know a really good quality Whey protein/Casein drink that doesnt contain these could you please respond to this post. 

I appreciate everyones time and help.  Thanks again

- Mark


----------

